# 6TH Street Dam River Map



## naterpM-37

2nd that Holmes


----------



## riverbob

20, u don't need to wade to catch fish,,fish the east wall,,from above the e way down to bridge st. 6# leader n heaver main line, 12# if your chuckin lures..good luck go gitum


----------

